# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Silver, wow!

## cubical



----------


## sluggo

I just fondled my ASE's. hehehehe

----------


## Bern



----------


## Brian4Liberty

Can't get quotes or charts for SLV... weird.

----------


## Bruno

Sold my silver mining stocks a bit early, but still for profit.  

To the moon!

----------


## cubical

> Can't get quotes or charts for SLV... weird.


yeah, yahoo is screwed up. go to google.com/finance

----------


## Mogambo Guru

Sweet, my car just went up in value over 3% today!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> yeah, yahoo is screwed up. go to google.com/finance


Thanks. Yeah, the iPhone Stocks app uses Yahoo...

----------


## truthsaga

I still remember, when I was told that silver was in a bubble at 17$ a ounce.

----------


## Bruno

> I still remember, when I was told that silver was in a bubble at 17$ a ounce.


LoL   

And I still remember people on these forums wishing they would have bought silver at $9, at $12, at $15, at $18, at $21, at $25, etc.  And many of them probably still haven't bought any, which is unfortunate.

The only reason I got into it was because of what I learned here from knowledgable members (Thanks, you know who you are), that spurred me to do my own research and then wander into my local coin shop for the first time.  And the rest is (profitable) history.

----------


## Bern

By the end of the year, we're gonna be looking back at $32 silver and wishing we had bought more then too.

----------


## jclay2

> By the end of the year, we're gonna be looking back at $32 silver and wishing we had bought more then too.


Exactly! We are headed for an inflationary suicide and have already crossed the point of know return. There is only one direction silver is headed and that is up. Sure there might be pullbacks and even $ 10 dollar crashes, but the story will remain the same. By when you can and don't worry about hitting certain price points. Set aside a certain amount per month and cost average.

----------


## Aldanga

Any recommendations on where to get good silver? I've used APMEX in the past, but it's sometimes hard to find the best value on their site.

----------


## cubical

> Any recommendations on where to get good silver? I've used APMEX in the past, but it's sometimes hard to find the best value on their site.


how much are you looking to buy?

----------


## Aldanga

At least several hundred dollars, maybe a couple thousand, depending on upcoming liabilities.

----------


## cubical

meritfinancial.com is the best, but you have to buy at least 5k. Gainseville coins(i think thats the name) has good prices for smaller purchases.

----------


## 123tim

Anyone else notice that the 10:00ish  negative "Correction" didn't seem to be present today?  The chart doesn't seem quite right without that almost always present, downward spike.

----------


## JoshLowry

> meritfinancial.com is the best, but you have to buy at least 5k. Gainseville coins(i think thats the name) has good prices for smaller purchases.


Based on what? Lower spot price? Less lead in the center?

----------


## cubical

> Based on what? Lower spot price? Less lead in the center?


price of course

----------


## Bruno

> Anyone else notice that the 10:00ish  negative "Correction" didn't seem to be present today?  The chart doesn't seem quite right without that almost always present, downward spike.


I didn't, nice catch!

----------


## Cowlesy

> Any recommendations on where to get good silver? I've used APMEX in the past, but it's sometimes hard to find the best value on their site.


I like www.midasresources.com --- Ted Anderson owns it, is a huge Ron/Rand Paul supporter, owns Freetalklive.com, Genesis Communications and started the Ron Paul Air Corps.

----------


## justinc.1089

Would you guys mind explaining to me how I would go about buying silver?

I want to buy some this summer, but I have no idea about this stuff because I haven't had much money saved up yet since I'm 22 and in college. I had a good bit of money at one point in time, but then when the economy tanked it hurt business where I work so I have been given less hours the past two or three years, and it really just covers my expenses mainly. So I haven't ever really saved any money seriously or invested any before, which means I'm clueless about it.

But I will have some money this summer because I'm going to be extremely conservative with my money so that I build up some savings. So how would I go about buying silver?

----------


## Bern

justin - buy through an online retailer or find a local coin shop.  You can buy silver coins, ingots or bars just like you would buy anything else.  There is no magic to it.

----------


## Bruno

> Would you guys mind explaining to me how I would go about buying silver?
> 
> I want to buy some this summer, but I have no idea about this stuff because I haven't had much money saved up yet since I'm 22 and in college. I had a good bit of money at one point in time, but then when the economy tanked it hurt business where I work so I have been given less hours the past two or three years, and it really just covers my expenses mainly. So I haven't ever really saved any money seriously or invested any before, which means I'm clueless about it.
> 
> But I will have some money this summer because I'm going to be extremely conservative with my money so that I build up some savings. So how would I go about buying silver?


See if there is a coin shop in your area.  That's a good place to start.  Buy bullion, not numismatic, or collector coins.

----------


## college4life

how much does it matter that my 100 ounce JM bars aren't fresh and clean looking?

----------


## cubical

> how much does it matter that my 100 ounce JM bars aren't fresh and clean looking?


As long as they are pure silver it doesn't matter much. I am not an expert, but I believe you can polish it somehow.

----------


## Scottj88

For those of you who are not aware, there is a lot of manipulation in the silver market.  It is coming to an end, as the physical supply is tightening and the risk of systemic default for Comex increases exponentially by the day.  I have a post explaining why I think silver is about to take off, $50 by sometime in april.

http://thehardrightedge.com/50-physi...by-april-2011/

--
Buy Physical silver before its to late.  Learn more about this on my website, or please feel free to PM me if you are looking for specific help on a topic.  i am here to help, I follow this everyday.  Be careful about the coming days.  SLV and GLD are short-term options of leveraging for paper profits, but not secure in the long run.  There will be a systemic default in SLV and GLD, as being reported by Harvey Organ (http://harveyorgan.blogspot.com/)
-
Get informed quick, i plead you.

----------


## Trigonx

seriously.... it went up a $1 since the last time I looked at the price.  I am kicking myself for not buying some more during January.

----------


## jclay2

> For those of you who are not aware, there is a lot of manipulation in the silver market.  It is coming to an end, as the physical supply is tightening and the risk of systemic default for Comex increases exponentially by the day.  I have a post explaining why I think silver is about to take off, $50 by sometime in april.
> 
> http://thehardrightedge.com/50-physi...by-april-2011/
> 
> --
> Buy Physical silver before its to late.  Learn more about this on my website, or please feel free to PM me if you are looking for specific help on a topic.  i am here to help, I follow this everyday.  Be careful about the coming days.  SLV and GLD are short-term options of leveraging for paper profits, but not secure in the long run.  There will be a systemic default in SLV and GLD, as being reported by Harvey Organ (http://harveyorgan.blogspot.com/)
> -
> Get informed quick, i plead you.


agreed. Which part of the burbs you in? I'm a live off 355 in the nw suburbs.

----------


## Scottj88

> agreed. Which part of the burbs you in? I'm a live off 355 in the nw suburbs.


I am currently in La Grange, operating out of my parents basement... but soon enough I will be moving out.  Do you have roots with the Ron Paul movement in Chicago?  If so, i would appreciate you letting me know all the info as helping the revolution is my full time job...

----------


## justinc.1089

> justin - buy through an online retailer or find a local coin shop.  You can buy silver coins, ingots or bars just like you would buy anything else.  There is no magic to it.



Honestly I figured there was paperwork involved in buying gold or silver, even just the coins. Like I said, I don't have a clue about buying gold and silver lol.

Thanks for the tips everyone.

----------


## justinc.1089

> See if there is a coin shop in your area.  That's a good place to start.  Buy bullion, not numismatic, or collector coins.


What's the difference between bullion, numismatic, and collector coins? I don't know what numismatic even is actually. And what qualifies as bullion?

----------


## justinc.1089

> For those of you who are not aware, there is a lot of manipulation in the silver market.  It is coming to an end, as the physical supply is tightening and the risk of systemic default for Comex increases exponentially by the day.  I have a post explaining why I think silver is about to take off, $50 by sometime in april.
> 
> http://thehardrightedge.com/50-physi...by-april-2011/
> 
> --
> Buy Physical silver before its to late.  Learn more about this on my website, or please feel free to PM me if you are looking for specific help on a topic.  i am here to help, I follow this everyday.  Be careful about the coming days.  SLV and GLD are short-term options of leveraging for paper profits, but not secure in the long run.  There will be a systemic default in SLV and GLD, as being reported by Harvey Organ (http://harveyorgan.blogspot.com/)
> -
> Get informed quick, i plead you.



Would you suggest buying gold or silver coins this summer, probably in July or August? Which would be better?

----------


## Scottj88

I recommend buying silver bullion now.  The price is about to explode, as there is going to be a physical supply squeeze in my opinion.  Do your own research, but I think we will be at $140+ by the end of 2011... and my 2012 numbers would surprise you.

This is because of a collapsing US dollar.  The manipulation is about to end.

I personally used apmex.com for my silver and gold purchases.  I would buy silver exclusively at this point, as the upside to silver is unbelievable.  Gold will go to good places (like $2000 then to $10000...), but silver will go bigger % wise.  

You can find better deals around, ebay is a place that you can sometimes pick up deals (probably not around now though).  I think silver could be 37$ish within 2 weeks... we are starting the inflation chain...
-
Canadian Maple leaves are what I own....

----------


## college4life

scott j, when did ebay premiums start getting higher?

is JM decent? What about engelhard?

----------


## Scottj88

> What's the difference between bullion, numismatic, and collector coins? I don't know what numismatic even is actually. And what qualifies as bullion?


Bullion is to identify as metal content, to be traded.  Bullion is the most common form of coins, as it is printed by governments and large minters.  The Silver Eagle and the Canadian Maple Leaf are two primary examples of silver bullion.  Bullion prices often trade for a premium over the spot price, as the physical product is much more laborious to acquire than a piece of paper you can trade over the internet...  The premiums are increasing, and usually are around 10%.  You can look for premiums to head towards 30% as the shortage of silver bullion is about to plague the market.

Numismatic = Collector Coins
These will hold their value close to the bullion price.  If you have numismatic coins, I believe they will come closer to their bullion price.  In a time of economic poverty, people are not going to be paying for the fact it was the only coin from 1932 that ...., instead they will want it b/c of its content.  This is just my opinion, I could be wrong.  Longer term investments on these could prove to be extremely rewarding, who is to say.
-
Hope this helps

----------


## Scottj88

> scott j, when did ebay premiums start getting higher?
> 
> is JM decent? What about engelhard?


I don't know the specifics about ebay premiums, but I tend to think that ebay premiums reflects the sentiment of the market.  As little as a couple months ago, you could find bullion for under spot value on ebay, and often close to spot price with a little extra on top.... now people are less willing to give up their silver as they have high hopes that it will continue to go up.  When you have everyone, even the ebay sellers raising their prices... you know something is about to happen....

What is JM?  I am by no means a professional, sorry.  Engelhard is a good company, I have heard good things about their silver bars... I am pretty sure they are one of the most respected minters?

----------


## college4life

Johnson Mathey.  

yea, i never bought from ebay because i was always worried about quality.  id rather buy from a dealer but to each his own i suppose

----------


## Scottj88

Ah yeah, Johnson Mathey is a good company.  If you know these companies, you are ahead of the game.

----------


## college4life

i need more 1 ounce eagles/maple leafs but the premiums are getting so high on small coin sizes.  pretty frustrating.  

i'm very bullish on the metals, monetary policy is too loose with no sign of abating but why 140?  how are you coming to that number? just curious

----------


## cubical

I agree on the ebay premiums. used to be a great place to pick up deals. now its not even worth the time to look though. boy we all screwed up not maxing out microsoft's cash back program. You could get 10-30% off at different times. That was amazing.

----------


## college4life

what cash back program are you referring to?

----------


## cubical

microsoft was giving cash back of up to 30%, but usually around 10%(max $200 per purchase) on every buy it now listing as long as you went through their link on bing. it was a promotional thing to get people to use bing.com. I used it for 1 silver purchase when silver was around 19 bucks. I got the silver for below spot.

----------


## jct74

Thirty twooooooooooooooooooo!!!!   Keep going baby, keep going.

----------


## Bern

> As long as they are pure silver it doesn't matter much. I am not an expert, but I believe you can polish it somehow.


Do NOT polish your silver bullion.  Bullion's value is not tied to how it looks - that's strictly for numismatics.  Polishing can remove some of the silver content which WILL lower the value of the bar (if anyone ever weighs it with a fine scale).

----------


## hazek

KABOOM!

----------


## hazek

Will it break $33 today??

----------


## Brian4Liberty

"Houston, we have lift off."

----------


## hazek

It cracks me up when I read comments on ZH:

"
Ground control, to Jamie Dimon

My shorts are dead, there's something wrong
"

"
What is Ben saying to himself right now?



"Mission Accomplished"?
"

"
Blythe - "Did anyone get the plate on the margin call truck that just ran me over?!"
"

----------


## hazek

"$33 looks to be the short-term target."

   Someone else replies:
"short term as in "by lunch time" yes."

----------


## Trigonx

> I agree on the ebay premiums. used to be a great place to pick up deals. now its not even worth the time to look though. boy we all screwed up not maxing out microsoft's cash back program. You could get 10-30% off at different times. That was amazing.


I picked up 20 oz of Silver American Eagles on Ebay for $735 last night at like 3 am CST.   I woke up and the Auction that had 5 left(it was a buy it now auction) were all sold.

----------


## Kelly.

looks like 32.80 is where itll stay today.

about the same gain as yesterday.

isnt monday a holiday/non trading day??  i wonder whats in store for the weekend...

----------


## PeacePlan

> looks like 32.80 is where itll stay today.
> 
> about the same gain as yesterday.
> 
> isnt monday a holiday/non trading day??  i wonder whats in store for the weekend...


I am sure JP Morgan and HSBC will be figuring out a way to take the price down. Don't count them out they have just about everything. The ace in the hole is real silver and if they can't get enough? It could be the trump card that takes all. These guys are not stupid and if they see the trade getting away from them they will go long to make up for what they lose on the short side. What I watch for is them going long - then I know the game is over. When I see that I will buy all I can get my hands on or I should say what I can afford to.

----------


## AuH20

I just bought 7 100 Oz. Johnson Mathey bars. I'm going to pile on.

----------


## cubical

> I just bought 7 100 Oz. Johnson Mathey bars. I'm going to pile on.


700 oz? Yum!

I just bought 10 Swiss 20 Francs. I already have silver, needed some gold.

----------


## justinc.1089

Would someone not mind explaining to me what the difference between bullion, numismatic, and collector coins is please?

----------


## Aldanga

> Would someone not mind explaining to me what the difference between bullion, numismatic, and collector coins is please?


Somebody already did.




> Bullion is to identify as metal content, to be traded.  Bullion is the most common form of coins, as it is printed by governments and large minters.  The Silver Eagle and the Canadian Maple Leaf are two primary examples of silver bullion.  Bullion prices often trade for a premium over the spot price, as the physical product is much more laborious to acquire than a piece of paper you can trade over the internet...  The premiums are increasing, and usually are around 10%.  You can look for premiums to head towards 30% as the shortage of silver bullion is about to plague the market.
> 
> Numismatic = Collector Coins
> These will hold their value close to the bullion price.  If you have numismatic coins, I believe they will come closer to their bullion price.  In a time of economic poverty, people are not going to be paying for the fact it was the only coin from 1932 that ...., instead they will want it b/c of its content.  This is just my opinion, I could be wrong.  Longer term investments on these could prove to be extremely rewarding, who is to say.
> -
> Hope this helps

----------


## juvanya

Noooooooooooooooo!!!! Slow down I still need to get my money from my other bank account.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Somebody already did.





Lol how did I overlook that??? That's wierd that I somehow didn't see that lol.

And thanks for the info as well to the other poster!

----------


## jclay2

Me thinks a short squeeze is in the works through next week, followed by a decent pullback with the roll into the april contract.

----------


## cubical

> Me thinks a short squeeze is in the works through next week, followed by a decent pullback with the roll into the april contract.


hope so. I have some SSRI calls I wouldn't mind selling at triple what I bought them for.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Geemuny, methinks my tiny pile o shiny colorless metal is producing an exothermic reaction what with all the work it's doing right now....

----------

